# when is this thing coming over to the states..??



## S_FLA_VDUBVR6 (Sep 7, 2003)

i love this car..
























dam!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: when is this thing coming over to the states..?? (S_FLA_VDUBVR6)*

This is the previous iteration of A3 based on Mk4 platform. The Mk5 platform-based A3 Sportback will be coming to North America in summer of 05 as 06.


----------

